# Serenity



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

ooo, I wanna eat the kitty!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

(No cats were harmed!. I normally don't allow her to focus so much on cats)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I love how the cat stands his ground- total confidence! Beautiful, and your dog looks so happy...


----------

